# Pot Smokers on Youtube



## GirlWhoSmokes (Oct 21, 2015)

Hey guys,

I'm from Socal and I've been on and off smoking for years now. However, I just started getting more interested in it ever since it got legalized here, AND since I combat the negative side effects better. When I opened up my mind to mary jay, I was able to truly appreciate all the wonderful benefits that it provides. I started a youtube channel to vlog me smoking pot and to be informative for people who might struggle with smoking weed (paranoia, negativity, depression, etc.). I just want everyone to be able to enjoy marijuana, and to not be fearful of it.


----------



## sunni (Oct 21, 2015)

welcome to riu but you cant advertise your youtube channel here, it looks spammy users generally dont like it

you can put your youtube link in your "home page " section ,
click your name top right
personal details
home page :


----------



## GirlWhoSmokes (Oct 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> welcome to riu but you cant advertise your youtube channel here, it looks spammy users generally dont like it
> 
> you can put your youtube link in your "home page " section ,
> click your name top right
> ...


uhhh.....only funny if i knew your guys inside jokes -_- yeah...no


----------



## sunni (Oct 21, 2015)

GirlWhoSmokes said:


> uhhh.....only funny if i knew your guys inside jokes -_- yeah...no


its not an inside joke

im telling you you cant advertise your youtube channel except to put a link in your home page section.


----------



## GirlWhoSmokes (Oct 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> its not an inside joke
> 
> im telling you you cant advertise your youtube channel except to put a link in your home page section.


i was referring to those two replies from pinworm and greatwhitenorth


----------



## sunni (Oct 21, 2015)

GirlWhoSmokes said:


> i was referring to those two replies from pinworm and greatwhitenorth


you replied to the wrong thread than, they have not commented in this thread


----------



## hellmutt bones (Oct 21, 2015)

GirlWhoSmokes said:


> uhhh.....only funny if i knew your guys inside jokes -_- yeah...no


About a pound!


----------



## GirlWhoSmokes (Oct 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> you replied to the wrong thread than, they have not commented in this thread


okay im just confused now....not even high


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 21, 2015)

I love those shorts.


----------



## GirlWhoSmokes (Oct 22, 2015)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I love those shorts.


what shorts?


----------



## Don Geno (Oct 22, 2015)

GirlWhoSmokes said:


> what shorts?


Only introduce yourself as a new member dont introduce yourself as a youtuber youtube stays on yoitube and rollitup on rollitup as all welcome rollie pollie now that is in inside joke for rollitup


----------



## GirlWhoSmokes (Oct 22, 2015)

Don Geno said:


> Only introduce yourself as a new member dont introduce yourself as a youtuber youtube stays on yoitube and rollitup on rollitup as all welcome rollie pollie now that is in inside joke for rollitup


ummm yeah ok i got that message along time ago


----------



## GirlWhoSmokes (Oct 22, 2015)

Don Geno said:


> Only introduce yourself as a new member dont introduce yourself as a youtuber youtube stays on yoitube and rollitup on rollitup as all welcome rollie pollie now that is in inside joke for rollitup


hence, if u saw the beginning of this thread youll see we've already discussed that


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 22, 2015)

GirlWhoSmokes said:


> hence, if u saw the beginning of this thread youll see we've already discussed that


Show us your tits!


----------



## Don Geno (Oct 22, 2015)

Just clarifying as reading the first post seemed as you needed a hand hence the welcoming part girl who smokes


----------



## sunni (Oct 22, 2015)

*sigh* i see this going south very quickly.


----------



## GirlWhoSmokes (Oct 22, 2015)

Don Geno said:


> Just clarifying as reading the first post seemed as you needed a hand hence the welcoming part girl who smokes


and if you read the posts below it, u would have seen that sunni already told me what you already told me


----------



## GirlWhoSmokes (Oct 22, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Show us your tits!


if you show me yours first


----------



## 757growin (Oct 22, 2015)

GirlWhoSmokes said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm from Socal and I've been on and off smoking for years now. However, I just started getting more interested in it ever since it got legalized here, AND since I combat the negative side effects better. When I opened up my mind to mary jay, I was able to truly appreciate all the wonderful benefits that it provides. I started a youtube channel to vlog me smoking pot and to be informative for people who might struggle with smoking weed (paranoia, negativity, depression, etc.). I just want everyone to be able to enjoy marijuana, and to not be fearful of it.


How old were you in 96 when medical happened? Its not legal in so cal.


----------



## 757growin (Oct 22, 2015)

GirlWhoSmokes said:


> if you show me yours first


If you had a girl who dabs! Now that I'd watch. Smoking is dirty..


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 22, 2015)

GirlWhoSmokes said:


> if you show me ours first


You will fit in here quite nicely. Welcome to riu, I'm sunshine one of the most notable members here. Jk about that last part, kind of.


----------



## Don Geno (Oct 22, 2015)

GirlWhoSmokes said:


> and if you read the posts below it, u would have seen that sunni already told me what you already told me


Just double checkin geez you are gorgeous though


----------



## sunni (Oct 22, 2015)

Don Geno said:


> Just double checkin geez you are gorgeous though


good job don... mask it all with flattery go go go !


----------



## GirlWhoSmokes (Oct 29, 2015)

757growin said:


> If you had a girl who dabs! Now that I'd watch. Smoking is dirty..


dabbing will come soon....not ready for that yet


----------



## GirlWhoSmokes (Oct 29, 2015)

idk what youre talkin bout


757growin said:


> How old were you in 96 when medical happened? Its not legal in so cal.


bo


----------



## hellmutt bones (Oct 29, 2015)

Shes a keeper! She just pmd me her tits!
Nice!


----------



## Alienwidow (Oct 29, 2015)

GirlWhoSmokes said:


> idk what youre talkin bout
> 
> bo


Neither does he  welcome to riu. @mr sunshine is the riu mascot. He shows up at all the riu bbqs dressed in an eight foot big bird costume and tells everyone hes naked underneath. Then he gets soused on wild turkey and usually passes out with his head under a truck. Bad birdy.


----------



## 757growin (Oct 29, 2015)

GirlWhoSmokes said:


> idk what youre talkin bout
> 
> bo


You said weed became legal in so cal in post 1! When did that happen? I mentioned 1996 as that is when medical came on seen. You look young to have been smoking in 1996. So that is what I was talking about, the confusing statement. No big deal..
Get on that oil rig and dab already!


Alienwidow said:


> Neither does he  welcome to riu. @mr sunshine is the riu mascot. He shows up at all the riu bbqs dressed in an eight foot big bird costume and tells everyone hes naked underneath. Then he gets soused on wild turkey and usually passes out with his head under a truck. Bad birdy.


Cause this guy knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Alienwidow (Oct 29, 2015)

757growin said:


> You said weed became legal in so cal in post 1! When did that happen? I mentioned 1996 as that is when medical came on seen. You look young to have been smoking in 1996. So that is what I was talking about, the confusing statement. No big deal..
> Get on that oil rig and dab already!
> 
> Cause this guy knows what he's talking about.


No i dont. Its true. I live in my moms basement and eat all the food from the fridge when shes not home. I wish shed quit buying stupid ricecakes and hummus. That shit sucks. I want fruitloops and skittles. I want FRUITLOOPS AND SKITTLES NOW !!!!!!!!!


----------



## GirlWhoSmokes (Oct 30, 2015)

757growin said:


> You said weed became legal in so cal in post 1! When did that happen? I mentioned 1996 as that is when medical came on seen. You look young to have been smoking in 1996. So that is what I was talking about, the confusing statement. No big deal..
> Get on that oil rig and dab already!
> 
> Cause this guy knows what he's talking about.


Oh, yeah, ok I getcha. Perhaps I made it seem like it were more a recent thing, and yeah I'm talkin bout medical marijuana of course!


----------



## resinhead (Oct 30, 2015)

GirlWhoSmokes said:


> okay im just confused now....not even high


Where's the dislike button?


----------

